# Countdown to Star Wars



## Road Guy (Jul 25, 2014)

Let's do this!


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## goodal (Jul 25, 2014)

So what is the countdown at?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 25, 2014)

considering they stopped filming while Harrison Ford recovers from his broken bone...i think the date is in limbo


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 25, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Let's do this!


Saw that pic on Facebook. I think it actually helps his cause. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 6, 2014)

A title for the movie has been decided. Not sure how I feel about it. Might be better as something like "Star Wars Episode VII: The Awakening".


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 14, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvDw9LRcA7I


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2014)

Lolz


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow!!!!! Chills!!!!

http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/16/8429027/star-wars-episode-7-trailer-watch-first#ooid=hueGNrdDqqFI59L1guDG9hY3ZFF3OEcN


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 16, 2015)

I can't wait for x-mas!!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 16, 2015)

we have to get minisnick caught up on the movies. he loves starwars...but he tends to like to the villians of any story. darth vader, capt hook,


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 16, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wow!!!!! Chills!!!!
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/16/8429027/star-wars-episode-7-trailer-watch-first#ooid=hueGNrdDqqFI59L1guDG9hY3ZFF3OEcN


dude, I got the chills too watching that!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 16, 2015)

The new trailer is AWESOME!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 16, 2015)

Okay, so maybe I'll go see that


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 16, 2015)

But shouldn't Chewbacca have some gray streaks in his fur?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Maybe wookies have no gray fur


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2015)

http://flightclub.jalopnik.com/the-force-is-strong-with-this-star-wars-themed-dreamlin-1698344594/+damon


----------



## The Wizard (Apr 17, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wow!!!!! Chills!!!!
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/16/8429027/star-wars-episode-7-trailer-watch-first#ooid=hueGNrdDqqFI59L1guDG9hY3ZFF3OEcN


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## DVINNY (May 13, 2015)

YUP.

I'm going to watch it.

SW + 1000


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 11, 2015)

LOL!!! I hope this is true...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 11, 2015)

[No message]


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 11, 2015)

I love that my husband wore the C3PO cuff links and Rebel Alliance tie clip that I got him, to his professional society dinner tonight. Especially since he's the president.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 12, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> I love that my husband wore the C3PO cuff links and Rebel Alliance tie clip that I got him, to his professional society dinner tonight. Especially since he's the president.


Pics or it didn't happen. Nerd proof required.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 12, 2015)

That reminds me, I need to get a pic of him wearing the Chewbacca jacket I also got him for our 7th (wool) anniversary.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2015)

let me know if he ever kicks you to the curb...(calling dibs)


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 15, 2015)

This was taken at a local store today...


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 19, 2015)

I like the idea of working on my tan on Tatooine then chilling out next door on Hoth.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2015)

You could use a good Kiss!


----------



## Supe (Aug 20, 2015)

Am I the only one who noticed that "San Fransisco" is spelled incorrectly in that park map?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 20, 2015)

^ nope I saw that too.

But even so, TAKE MY MONEY! I'M THERE!


----------



## cement (Aug 20, 2015)

That is Awesome! Where did you find it?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 20, 2015)

I'll have to ask Mrs NJ. She posted it to my fb page


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 20, 2015)

That is hot


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 21, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> That is hot


x2


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 25, 2015)

Mind blown!


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm on a SW roll today.....


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 25, 2015)

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/kylo-ren-not-a-sith-star-wars-the-force-awakens-127557287592.html

Kylo Ren upclose, kinda...


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 26, 2015)

A star destroyer found on mars?!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/stars-wars-ship-found-on-mars_55dcc669e4b04ae49704ca9a?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592&amp;kvcommref=mostpopular


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2015)

It's best to stay in the enlisted ranks if you're in the empire


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 27, 2015)

Oldie but goody:


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 27, 2015)

Really old but really good too.

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDuU3bzMZhY


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 27, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> A star destroyer found on mars?!
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/stars-wars-ship-found-on-mars_55dcc669e4b04ae49704ca9a?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592&amp;kvcommref=mostpopular


So what are we supposed to be seeing here? I heard the story that some "Jesus is in my toast" idiot decided they could see a star destroyer in a Mars picture, but I don't see anything remotely close.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2015)

kevo_55 said:


> Really old but really good too.
> 
> &gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDuU3bzMZhY


Holy Shit I remember that! That was when we would have to download it to a CD and bring around to play it on someone's PC cause it was way to big to email (pre Youtube)

Those are great!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 27, 2015)

^ LOL. Wow!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 27, 2015)

I still have Team America on a burned DVD from one of my HS buddies...and that was 2004/2005. High-speed internet and thumb drives are still a relatively new invention.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2015)

If you have some extra time, have a read through this. His logic is undeniable. Well done. :appl:

http://www.tickld.com/x/on-an-open-letter-from-a-death-star-architect


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 2, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv6saLrn3UY


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 2, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3tC8TPh9oQ


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 7, 2015)

^ turkey bacon?


----------



## akwooly (Oct 7, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ turkey bacon?


GTFO with that non-sense


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 7, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ turkey bacon?


Tofurkey for you for life!!!!!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## roadwreck (Oct 8, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djsfIj03jDk


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 9, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSgJeVwjnpc


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 9, 2015)

^^^ :banned:


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 9, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^^^ :banned:




Haha, I was going to write this one's for Mike, but forgot to.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 9, 2015)

:redface:


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

^ I find that too funny.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

what's this movie about anyway?


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 9, 2015)

matt267 said:


> what's this movie about anyway?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

Oh, do you mean Alians?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2015)

SW selfie?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 14, 2015)

So tomorrow is NJ#2's bday. For the last few years I have been making birthday banners for each of the kids and printing them at work, after hours. This year's theme is Star Wars

"&gt;http://


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 14, 2015)

^That is a really cool idea, NJ. Good job!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 14, 2015)

You're son has an awesome name.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## envirotex (Oct 14, 2015)

You know you guys are really just waiting for this...

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=El7chqzwKlo

All I do is win win win, no matter what.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 19, 2015)

Yup. Just got the chills


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2015)

not much Luke in the trailer? Or the movie poster released today?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 19, 2015)

No. I'm not sure what his role in it will be, but I'm eager to find out


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 19, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Yup. Just got the chills


This! F'in' epic. Luke won't have a major role in this one. It's about the Solo's...=)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGbxmsDFVnE


----------



## P-E (Oct 19, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 19, 2015)

Spoiler alert

https://youtu.be/xul_XYOZXyo


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2015)

Spoiler alert:

Http://www.lemonparty.org


----------



## P-E (Oct 19, 2015)

Not touching that one.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 20, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> not much Luke in the trailer? Or the movie poster released today?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 20, 2015)

Tickets went on sale this evening. Got a couple of prime seats at the IMAX opening night! BOOM!


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 20, 2015)

The music... So many feels


----------



## akwooly (Oct 20, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Spoiler alert:
> 
> Http://www.lemonparty.org


nice try brah.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 20, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Spoiler alert:
> 
> Http://www.lemonparty.org


Ram, check this one out.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 20, 2015)

Damn.

I'm so ready for this!!


----------



## P-E (Oct 20, 2015)

kevo_55 said:


> Damn.
> 
> I'm so ready for this!!


The lemon party?


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 20, 2015)

I've been doing a Star Wars run with my 4 year old over the past 2 weeks. We are going to start watching RotJ tonight. It's funny because he would get distracted when watching the prequel trilogy, but he has been glued to the TV for episodes IV and V. It might have to do with Darth Vader being his favorite character, or just that they are vastly superior to the prequel.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 20, 2015)

And that none of them have Jar Jar.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 20, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> I've been doing a Star Wars run with my 4 year old over the past 2 weeks. We are going to start watching RotJ tonight. It's funny because he would get distracted when watching the prequel trilogy, but he has been glued to the TV for episodes IV and V. It might have to do with Darth Vader being his favorite character, or just that they are vastly superior to the prequel.


this! I started with mine over the summer. #1 and #2 both loved IV and VI. While they liked V, they certainly didn't care at all for I, II or III, with the exception of Yoda.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 20, 2015)

Could this be Luke? It's been a while, but wasn't it his right hand that was cut off by Vader? I'm planning on getting the original trilogy to watch with mini-ble1 in preparation for this, but I don't think I'll waste my time with the prequels. Never liked them much anyway.







Edit: That didn't work, but the part of the trailer where you see R2-D2, the guy beside him touches him with a mechanical hand. I was thinking that might be Luke, but it's just a guess.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 20, 2015)

The best part of the prequels was Natalie Portman.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 20, 2015)

I thought the story for the prequels was good, im not sure if it was the bad casting of Anakin and other major characters or all the "jar jar" stuff that made those movies not so good.

I went back after the movies and read the books for episode 1-3, and they story line is much better than presented in the movies..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 20, 2015)

Ble_PE said:


> Could this be Luke? It's been a while, but wasn't it his right hand that was cut off by Vader? I'm planning on getting the original trilogy to watch with mini-ble1 in preparation for this, but I don't think I'll waste my time with the prequels. Never liked them much anyway.
> 
> Edit: That didn't work, but the part of the trailer where you see R2-D2, the guy beside him touches him with a mechanical hand. I was thinking that might be Luke, but it's just a guess.


Fixt it for you. And yes, that is Luke.



Road Guy said:


> I thought the story for the prequels was good, im not sure if it was the bad casting of Anakin and other major characters or all the "jar jar" stuff that made those movies not so good.
> 
> I went back after the movies and read the books for episode 1-3, and they story line is much better than presented in the movies..


That and the dialogue was horrid. Lucas had been so removed from casting when those new movies were made, that he really should have been relying on others for it IMHO. The screen play, effects (thx to Ind'l Light &amp; Magic), and soundtrack were all pretty [email protected] good IMO.


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 20, 2015)

Ble_PE said:


> Could this be Luke? It's been a while, but wasn't it his right hand that was cut off by Vader? I'm planning on getting the original trilogy to watch with mini-ble1 in preparation for this, but I don't think I'll waste my time with the prequels. Never liked them much anyway.
> 
> Edit: That didn't work, but the part of the trailer where you see R2-D2, the guy beside him touches him with a mechanical hand. I was thinking that might be Luke, but it's just a guess.




I thought it was Luke when I first saw it too.

The lightsaber battles in the prequel were pretty sweet. I really enjoyed the third one too. The dialog and delivery is pretty bad though. I don't know if Lucas or the actors are to blame.


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 20, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Could this be Luke? It's been a while, but wasn't it his right hand that was cut off by Vader? I'm planning on getting the original trilogy to watch with mini-ble1 in preparation for this, but I don't think I'll waste my time with the prequels. Never liked them much anyway.
> ...


Oh yeah, the soundtrack is awesome. I still listen to Duel of the Fates and Battle of the Heroes every now and then.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 20, 2015)

since Hollywood is out of ideas, maybe in 10-20 years they can remake the prequels.


----------



## Supe (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm thinking Neil deGrasse Tyson starring in "The History of the Star Wars Universe".


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2015)

If you have already bought tickets to the opening days the news is saying people are reselling them for upwards of $1000


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 21, 2015)

^ hmmmm......tempting.


----------



## P-E (Oct 21, 2015)

I'd take the cash. That's a round trip ticket to Maui, a hotel room and I could see it there.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 21, 2015)

I'll just wait for it to come out on bluray


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 22, 2015)

Is that Charles Barkley?


----------



## Supe (Oct 22, 2015)

It sure is.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 22, 2015)

Is the black kid Leia's?

I guess Lando and Han Solo will not look eye to eye anymore.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 22, 2015)

I think he's the ex storm trooper Guy


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 22, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I think he's the ex storm trooper Guy


This


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 22, 2015)

MetsFan said:


>


Fail


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## roadwreck (Oct 23, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


>




^^This reminded me of this:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 2, 2015)

:vader:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## P-E (Nov 2, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


>


Fully operational!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 4, 2015)

The character posters look pretty wicked: http://www.starwars.com/news/star-wars-the-force-awakens-character-posters-revealed


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 5, 2015)

Get your slave Leia merchandise while it's still available:

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/11/03/star-wars-phasing-out-slave-leia-comics-artist-says

Or hoard and keep it for 5 years and make a killing selling to the fanboys.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 5, 2015)

Bunch of PC buzz kills.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## MetsFan (Nov 5, 2015)

Get your Star Wars Christmas sweaters T-shirts!

http://www.hoboninja.com has select Star Wars Christmas Sweater T-Shirt on sale at 1x for $9.99 - $2 w/ coupon code STARWARSXMAS = $7.99 or 2x for $19.98 - $5.99 w/ coupon code STARWARSXMAS2 = $13.99. Shipping is free.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 6, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=493ljyoox6o


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 6, 2015)

Japanese trailer:

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdAUiyeJMFQ


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 6, 2015)

And an honest trailer:

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pegJQPIzfs4


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2015)

MetsFan said:


>


Im married with 3 kids


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 6, 2015)

^^^ He was married with 2 kids. Apparently having a 3rd changes everything?


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 6, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> ^^^ He was married with 2 kids. Apparently having a 3rd changes everything?


yes. definitely


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 6, 2015)

He didn't know he had 2, until they were in their 20's.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 6, 2015)

He knew at least one was on the way.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2015)

he might have been a father, but he wasn't a dad!

typical dead beat dad, didn't want to be in their lives until they were grown...


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 6, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdAUiyeJMFQ


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 6, 2015)

I just posted that :vadar:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 6, 2015)

This movie cannot come out soon enough.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 6, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ He was married with 2 kids. Apparently having a 3rd changes everything?
> ...


transitioning to zone defense from one on one leaves very little time for conquering the galaxy...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 6, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> Japanese trailer:
> 
> &gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdAUiyeJMFQ


HOLY #@$%! That was awesome!


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 6, 2015)

Lumber Jim said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE PMP said:
> ...


QFT


----------



## Dleg (Nov 10, 2015)

My friends here in Saipan are screwed. Our theater was badly damaged in a typhoon that hit early August, and is not expected to reopen until at least January. As a result, a friend of mine has started a campaign to beg JJ Abrams to provide for some sort of electronic showing here for the true fans, and has asked all of his acquaintances to submit photos of themselves and/or their kids dressed in Star Wars costumes, I guess to prove how serious they are. I don't think they have a chance, but at least they are trying.

I'm just laughing, because I'll be watching it in Hoth (I mean Fairbanks) when it comes out in December....


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## MA_PE (Nov 12, 2015)

A guy here said that on the release date he's got tickets to a theater where they are going to show all 7 films in successions.  Starts at 1:00AM and culminates with the new one at 9:00PM

whatever floats your boat.


----------



## cement (Nov 12, 2015)

first three in series will be good for sleeping


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 12, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> A guy here said that on the release date he's got tickets to a theater where they are going to show all 7 films in successions.  Starts at 1:00AM and culminates with the new one at 9:00PM
> 
> whatever floats your boat.


Count me in.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2015)

Id like to see empire strikes back in theaters again!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 13, 2015)

I just watched the original 3 movies. I hope someday Disney will re-release them in the un-updated form. Still not a fan if some of the changes.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 13, 2015)

New TV spot, where's Luke?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 13, 2015)

Why can't they release it sooner?


----------



## akwooly (Nov 13, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> I just watched the original 3 movies. I hope someday Disney will re-release them in the un-updated form. Still not a fan if some of the changes.


I am not a fan either.  the originals were fine.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 14, 2015)

Where's the laser?


----------



## P-E (Nov 14, 2015)

Where's the beer?


----------



## Supe (Nov 16, 2015)

I'll just leave this right here...

http://kotaku.com/life-sized-x-wing-is-parked-at-a-singapore-airport-1742733706


----------



## cement (Nov 16, 2015)

worth a trip


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2015)

There's another one in Denver, and I've seen it in person.

http://wingsmuseum.org/x-wing-starfighter/


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 16, 2015)

I used to bust womp rats with that


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## jglavin PE (Nov 20, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


>


That's Logan Airport, looking south toward the shipyards in South Boston.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 20, 2015)

^ that's exactly what I thought.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 20, 2015)

jglavin said:


> That's Logan Airport, looking south toward the shipyards in South Boston.








come on. where's your friggin sense of immagination


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 20, 2015)

^ Oh, I remember that part of Star Trek.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 20, 2015)

:facepalm:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 20, 2015)

No, that was how Frodo got the ring to Mordor.

Idiots.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 20, 2015)

You don't know what you're talking about, Hogwarts was not in Mordor.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I know where Professor X lives.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 24, 2015)

Do a google search for "A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away"


----------



## Supe (Nov 24, 2015)

Only works if you don't use any punctuation.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 24, 2015)

Doesn't do anything for me. Have tried both firefox and IE.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 24, 2015)

LOL!

Used chrome and no punctuation.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 24, 2015)

kevo_55 said:


> LOL!
> 
> Used chrome and no punctuation.


This


----------



## Supe (Nov 24, 2015)

Ble_PE said:


> Doesn't do anything for me. Have tried both firefox and IE.


Did you do it from the google.com page, and not the Firefox google home page?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 24, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Count me in.


Me three...


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 24, 2015)

Supe said:


> Did you do it from the google.com page, and not the Firefox google home page?


google. I specifically typed in google.com and then tried the phrase. I don't have Chrome here and I don't think I can install it, but I haven't been able to get it to work. Weird.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## MA_PE (Nov 29, 2015)

We had a family showing of A New Hope last night DVDs were purchased back when they first came out.  I hadn't seen it in a long time.  Very nostalgic.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 29, 2015)

I watched the original 3 not long ago. Getting pumped! Gonna be a great birthday weekend seeing the new one.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 30, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> I watched the original 3 not long ago. Getting pumped! Gonna be a great birthday weekend seeing the new one.


+1000. On both accounts for movie and it being a b-day weekend. :thumbs:


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 1, 2015)

a movie theater by my sister is showing all 7 movies in a row starting the day before the release.   my sister took the day off to do this.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 1, 2015)

Jar Jar is actually a Sith Lord...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yy3q9f84EA


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 1, 2015)

^ stop that.


----------



## bradlelf (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 1, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ stop that.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 1, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


>


Look two posts up you idiot


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 1, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> >
> 
> 
> Look two posts up you idiot


No one pays attention to your posts.

Lol


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Better? Or did I pimp your post again?


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 2, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> No one pays attention to your posts.
> 
> Lol


Did Mike post something? I blocked him awhile ago and don't see his BS posts.

Top


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## MetsFan (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 2, 2015)

hopefully Ken won't re-post this in a few hours


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 2, 2015)

Jedi vs the Dark Side


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 2, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> hopefully Ken won't re-post this in a few hours


Maybe I will, one never knows.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 2, 2015)

How many of you are going to cosplay on opening night.


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 2, 2015)

Do Star Wars Christmas sweaters count?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 2, 2015)

thekzieg said:


> Do Star Wars Christmas sweaters count?


Banned for asking that question, oh wait. Wrong thread.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## akwooly (Dec 2, 2015)

my buddy is really into it.  he makes all his own costumes and "troops".  Visits hospitals, clinic, etc.  He even brought his storm trooper costume to Iraq.  he has pic of  him in his storm trooper costume and his platoon in the desert.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 2, 2015)

^ awesome!

I think the better question is who is going to watch all 797 minutes of the other movies back-to-back before the new movie?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 2, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ awesome!
> 
> I think the better question is who is going to watch all 797 minutes of the other movies back-to-back before the new movie?


That would be a great day!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm pre-ordering my tix for 12/20 showing by me. Taking nj#1 and nj#2 to go see it with me. First showing that day is 0950.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 2, 2015)

^ some of theaters around here are doing this.  I'm strongly considering using up some of extra vacation days.  =D


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## roadwreck (Dec 3, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


>


Maybe, depends on whether you bought these at Big Lots.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 3, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> That would be a great day!


What order would you watch them in?


----------



## BuckeyeNick (Dec 3, 2015)

Just bought tickets for me and my two boys.  I knew it was going to be rough finding seats, just not how rough.  Had to get tickets for Monday, the 21st.

Going to have to avoid all electronics after the movie comes out to miss the spoilers.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 3, 2015)

Try our 'Star Wars' Jedi Apprentice quiz


Do you think you have what it takes to be a Jedi? Do you feel the Force flowing through you? Then test yourself with our Star Wars quizzes! No Midi-chlorians required!
This is the second one in a series of four, with rising levels of difficulty: *Jedi Initiate*, *Jedi Apprentice *(this quiz), *Jedi Knight* and *Jedi Master*.

If you haven't already, test yourself with our Jedi Initiate quiz by clicking here.

The next quiz, Jedi Knight level, will be released on Thursday 10 December.

May the Force be with you!

test your skills here


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Lumber Jim said:


> > 16 hours ago, Ken 3.0 said:
> >
> > That would be a great day!
> 
> ...


4 5 6 1 2 3


----------



## BuckeyeNick (Dec 3, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> 4 5 6 1 2 3


3. 1 4 1 5


----------



## BuckeyeNick (Dec 3, 2015)

Just changed my title.  Anyone recognize the reference?


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 4, 2015)

Mark Hamill's autographs are fantastic

http://imgur.com/a/8ketU


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 8, 2015)

Just watched a 15 minute video where they substituted Donald Trump as the voice for Vadar. It actually worked.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 8, 2015)

The Emperor is not as forgiving as I


----------



## envirotex (Dec 9, 2015)

Did you binge watch in chronological order or in production order...just checking because we're watching chronologically.


----------



## BuckeyeNick (Dec 9, 2015)

envirotex said:


> Did you binge watch in chronological order or in production order...just checking because we're watching chronologically.


I'm watching chronologically.  Why would you want Jar-Jar still hanging around in short-term memory.  (Even if he is a Sith lord, which he isn't).


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## MetsFan (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## MetsFan (Dec 10, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Just watched a 15 minute video where they substituted Donald Trump as the voice for Vadar. It actually worked.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## MetsFan (Dec 10, 2015)

New trailer!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 10, 2015)

1 more damn week. Ugh


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm not watching anymore trailers.  Pretty soon I won't even have to see the damn movie!


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 11, 2015)

Ha, it could be worse. Batman v Superman gave away the entire movie in that second trailer.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## MetsFan (Dec 11, 2015)

Here's an interesting take on how to watch the series:

http://www.nomachetejuggling.com/2011/11/11/the-star-wars-saga-suggested-viewing-order/

TLR

IV, V, II, III, VI

Skip 1 because it doesn't really help the story. This way, I and III are more of a flashback.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 12, 2015)

^ that has been referred to as machete order, right?


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah, it's the first time I'd heard of it. It looks like that author is the one to come up with it.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 14, 2015)

Get ready, it's almost time!!!!


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 14, 2015)

No-cheese prequels.. watch them before they get taken down.

http://www.polygon.com/2015/12/12/9999644/star-wars-anti-cheese-edits-phantom-menace-attack-of-the-clones-revenge-sith


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 14, 2015)

Which means the D.S. has some serious power generation capability. :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 14, 2015)

So you're saying it's probably something a little more reliable than my cell phone battery?


----------



## cement (Dec 14, 2015)

that's alotta hampsters


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 15, 2015)

I don't believe that there are any spoilers here, just really, REALLY, awesome reviews.

http://moviepilot.com/posts/3682223?utm_source=fb-channel-superheroes&amp;utm_medium=facebook&amp;utm_campaign=may-the-tweet-be-with-you-twitter-reacts-positively-to-star-wars-the-force-awakens


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 15, 2015)

This is freaking awesome!

lightsaber escape


----------



## goodal (Dec 16, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> This is freaking awesome!
> 
> lightsaber escape


Agreed. Any idea how they do that?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 16, 2015)

goodal said:


> Any idea how they do that?


The force


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 16, 2015)

> On 12/14/2015, 10:44:05, MetsFan said:
> 
> No-cheese prequels.. watch them before they get taken down.
> 
> http://www.polygon.com/2015/12/12/9999644/star-wars-anti-cheese-edits-phantom-menace-attack-of-the-clones-revenge-sith



It's pretty amazing how much better these are when you take out all the silly nonsense.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2015)

^^ Agreed.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## thekzieg (Dec 16, 2015)

View attachment 7704


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 17, 2015)

Stand by Ion Control...


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 17, 2015)

I think it goes without saying that there should not be _*any *_spoilers posted at all here, or in any other thread. Some of us will not be seeing this movie until probably the new year.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## roadwreck (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Dec 17, 2015)

you've been listening to too much bernie


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 17, 2015)

Be careful out there.  I was just visiting a deal site and someone already posted some spoilers.  Luckily, I only read a bit of it before I realized what I was reading.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 17, 2015)

Why again am I not standing on line right on waiting to see this movie...


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 17, 2015)

We're going this Sunday to see it. My nephew is have a Star Wars birthday party at the movie theater.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 17, 2015)

matt267 PE said:


> We're going this Sunday to see it. My nephew is have a Star Wars birthday party at the movie theater.


Are we all invited? It's my birthday on Sunday as well.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 17, 2015)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Are we all invited? It's my birthday on Sunday as well.


You, my friend, are more than welcome. And Happy Birthday!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh well, then please allow me to wish you a happy, Happy birthday Ken.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 17, 2015)

Am I the only one who doesn't care about Star Wars?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 17, 2015)

akwooly said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care about Star Wars?


Yes. Yes you are.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 18, 2015)

akwooly said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care about Star Wars?


:banhim: and send him back to Hoth!


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 18, 2015)

akwooly said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care about Star Wars?


It's not that I don't care so much as I'm really sick of the hype.  It's a movie for god's sake.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 18, 2015)

It's a movie in a franchise where the previous 3 entries were effin' terrible.  I refuse to get caught up in the hype like I did for Phantom Menace.  That was such a let down that I didn't even see the last 2 in theaters.  And I plan to not see this one in the theater either unless I am thoroughly convinced that it is worth it.  From the early reviews I have heard, it is not.  Everybody that I have heard a review from says it has awesome parts, but there are huge plot holes and it is mostly fan service for Han Solo and Chewy fans.  They try to sound upbeat about it, but I can sense the disappointment in their reviews.  That's pretty much the same thing I heard from early Phantom Menace reviews before it became popular to hate those movies.


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 18, 2015)

I was watching the 6 o'clock news this morning before work.  They went live to one of the theatres here and it was packed.  Apparently the theatre started showing the movie when it premiered last night and they haven't stopped since.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## MA_PE (Dec 18, 2015)

jeb6294 said:


> I was watching the 6 o'clock news this morning before work.  They went live to one of the theatres here and it was packed.  Apparently the theatre started showing the movie when it premiered last night and they haven't stopped since.


I can hear them.    Staaaaaar Wars...Staaaaaar Wars.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm definitely going to go see the movie, however I am going to wait until after the initial panic wears off. I think any movie is going to have a hard time living up to this level of hype, a good example is the last hobbit movie in my opinion it was pretty terrible.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 18, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I'm definitely going to go see the movie, however I am going to wait until after the initial panic wears off. I think any movie is going to have a hard time living up to this level of hype, a good example is the last hobbit movie in my opinion it was pretty terrible.


I'm seeing it on Sunday. I'll fill you in on all the details.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 18, 2015)

akwooly said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care about Star Wars?


Nope.  I think maybe I saw the first 3 like 30 years ago.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 19, 2015)

Getting ready to head out for the force awakens!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 19, 2015)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Getting ready to head out for the force awakens!


Ken, I hope you enjoy the movie. Have a wonderful T I M E


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 19, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> > Getting ready to head out for the force awakens!
> 
> 
> Ken, I hope you enjoy the movie. Have a wonderful T I M E


Thanks Mike. We plan to have fun.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 19, 2015)

Mike, that was a nice thing for you to say. And I agree. ken, I hope you have a great time.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Are we all invited? It's my birthday on Sunday as well.


Haha, mine too.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 19, 2015)

Awesome movie!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2015)

Not revealing anything, but it exceeded my expectations. :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 19, 2015)

Thank you. Going tomorrow morning. However that other thread keeps showing up on TT with a preview. Makes it difficult to avoid reading


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 19, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Not revealing anything, but it exceeded my expectations. :thumbs:


Exactly. Was better than I hoped for.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2015)

Here's one I just saw that is pretty funny:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w8Z0UOXVaY


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 19, 2015)

I'll be seeing tomorrow too.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 19, 2015)

matt267 PE said:


> I'll be seeing tomorrow too.


Enjoy it! I sure did


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 19, 2015)

Glad you guys enjoyed it. I'm probably not going to see it for another week.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 19, 2015)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> > I'll be seeing tomorrow too.
> 
> 
> Enjoy it! I sure did


Thanks Ken. I'm glad you liked it. Mike, I hope you enjoy the movie too.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 19, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> Glad you guys enjoyed it. I'm probably not going to see it for another week.


I'm only seeing tomorrow because my nephew is having his birthday party at the cinema.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 19, 2015)

Who wants a light saber??

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-xHso660tA


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## HCrum87hc (Dec 21, 2015)

I'll be seeing it on Wednesday.  I can't freaking wait.  I've been a SW nerd since elementary school.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 21, 2015)

HCrum87hc said:


> I'll be seeing it on Wednesday.  I can't freaking wait.  I've been a SW nerd since elementary school.


You should probably maintain radio silence until you see it.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 21, 2015)

hmm afternoon meeting just got cancelled, was supposed to see it with the family later on in the week, tempted to take a long lunch today..


----------



## envirotex (Dec 21, 2015)

I won't tell.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 28, 2015)

Wife and I saw it on the 21st. We both really liked it. I'm a big enough fan to get excited to see it, but not so much to actively look for plot holes or problems. There was definitely a bit of lip-service paid and some gratuitous "throw-back" to the original series , but it wasn't bad. I'd like to see it again in the theaters.

Before we watched it, we re-watched the previous movies in Machete Order (4, 5, 2, 3, 6).  The story is a lot better in that order and led into the newest one really well.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 28, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> Here's an interesting take on how to watch the series:
> 
> http://www.nomachetejuggling.com/2011/11/11/the-star-wars-saga-suggested-viewing-order/
> 
> ...


We watched it in this order, it really does tell a better story.  Skipping 1 actually helped the story quite a bit (no whiny 8yr old, removes the creepy factor of the Ani &amp; Padme love story, and most importantly almost eliminates Jar Jar).  If you insist on watching it, insert it between 5 &amp; 2 in the order above.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 28, 2015)

Just came back from watching it. It was pretty awesome!

My only complaint was that we sat 4 rows from the front and had to move my head around a lot to keep up with the action. We watched it at an imax dome.


----------



## jglavin PE (Dec 29, 2015)

I picked up copies of the original trilogy "Despecialized" versions... basically a really nice HD version of the original, unaltered trilogy stitched together from a bunch of various sources. I've only had time to watch through episode IV but from what I've seen so far, this guy did a really great job. The files are in 720p which is not 1080 but still looks great on my projector.

http://motherboard.vice.com/read/star-wars-despecialized-edition-removes-alterations-to-the-original-trilogy

I think there are official download instructions somewhere, but I just went looking in the 'usual' sources and was able to find it.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 29, 2015)

^^ It took me 3 days to download ep IV haha. I downloaded the 30 part rar version.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 29, 2015)

I still have an original unopened trilogy on VHS if anyone is interested


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 29, 2015)

ours is open but we have that too, and on DVD.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 29, 2015)

you have to have the vhs, or else you get the 'updated' version.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 29, 2015)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> you have to have the vhs, or else you get the 'updated' version.


I have the VHS original box set and the "remastered" VHS box set. Both are at my parents house. I might pick them up today.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 29, 2015)

^^ LOL


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Dec 31, 2015)

Someone posted this old skool pic of people waiting in line to see the original movie back in the day....


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 31, 2015)

the marshmellow coats are back in style now...so is the long hair for boys


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 31, 2015)

Yeah it kind of made me miss being able to have long hair


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 31, 2015)

Find the panda.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 31, 2015)

Middle right


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 31, 2015)

I also found C-3PO.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 31, 2015)

matt267 PE said:


> I also found C-3PO.


Half of him, anyway


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 19, 2016)

[No message]


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## csb (Jan 20, 2016)

I finally saw the movie!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 20, 2016)

csb said:


> I finally saw the movie!


:facepalm:

Well, what did you think?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 20, 2016)

NOT IN THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## csb (Jan 20, 2016)

I don't know the password to the other thread!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 20, 2016)

csb said:


> I don't know the password to the other thread!


Give me the password to the girls forum and I'll give you the password to the star wars one. Kinda like "show me yours and I'll show you mine."


----------



## csb (Jan 20, 2016)

"mattandmike4eva"

Okay, your turn.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 20, 2016)

That's amazing!

The same as my luggage


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes, I'm in. Seriously, I'm in. Can't you tell?

The password to the star wars thread is "starwars"


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 21, 2016)

the next movie was delayed until dec 2017


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jan 22, 2016)

If all goes well, we will be able to watch it tonight! All movie theater movies seen the past several years have been kid movies. We lack having people around to watch the kids.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm going to watch it again tomorrow in 4K, 3D, Laser, IMax, Dolby, THX, 25.7 surround... lol.  I'm pretty excited to watch it again.

Have any of you New England peeps been to the Jordan's Imax?  It's definitely my favorite theater.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 29, 2016)

yes we went to Jordan's a couple of times.  Saw SW at the Woburn showcase. Reserved seats, power recliners, and a bar in the theater complex... not a bad way to see the movie


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## MetsFan (Feb 3, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> yes we went to Jordan's a couple of times.  Saw SW at the Woburn showcase. Reserved seats, power recliners, and a bar in the theater complex... not a bad way to see the movie


I haven't been to that one. I definitely need to check it out.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 4, 2016)

Summer Glau as Mara Jade?  Heck ya!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 9, 2016)

^^^ There are 5 in that playlist.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 9, 2016)

Star Wars pool toys?!? That's apparently what Target is calling them.

View attachment 7774


----------



## csb (Feb 10, 2016)

That's not what I thought when I looked first saw this picture! I was thinking, "Hey, we have lines around here you can't cross!" 

"Dive Characters"


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 10, 2016)

so they are waterproof?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 10, 2016)

Looks like a couple of the ladies will be taking those to the darkside.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 10, 2016)

Shouldn't the Kylo Ren one be bigger than the Storm Troopers?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 10, 2016)

^^^ It comes with a "Rampage Pout" mode which the ladies just love...


----------



## csb (Feb 10, 2016)

Unfortunately, the Stormtrooper ones just never quite hit the target.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 10, 2016)

I actually looked these up on Targets website to see if it was bogus. Nope, they are selling these.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 10, 2016)

http://m.target.com/p/swimways-star-wars-3d-sculpted-ship-dive-sticks-multicolored/-/A-24007681


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 11, 2016)

Looks like the spaceship ones could hurt.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 11, 2016)

Lol, Kylo is hooded...


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey...not all Kylo's are hooded.  If they want to do it right then they should have a hooded version and a version where the hood has been removed.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes but going "un-hooded" is how Kylo came to be in the first place. :thumbs:


----------



## csb (Feb 11, 2016)

jeb6294 said:


> Hey...not all Kylo's are hooded.  If they want to do it right then they should have a hooded version and a version where the hood has been removed.


I hear hooded Ren is more sensitive.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 11, 2016)

But a bitch to keep clean.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 15, 2016)

Who's ready for Episode VIII?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 15, 2016)

&lt;------this guy!  And Rogue Squadron, which should be later this year yet.


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 16, 2016)

Rogue Squadron was pushed back a year, wasn't it?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 16, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> Rogue Squadron was pushed back a year, wasn't it?


Negative red leader.


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 16, 2016)

Ah, I got confused.  Ep. VIII got pushed back to December from May.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 16, 2016)

much to learn he has.

confused is he


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 16, 2016)

Learn in thyme, he will.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 18, 2016)

Must have more Star Wars!


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 27, 2016)

[No message]


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Dleg (Mar 16, 2016)

^Outstanding.  I might actually have everything in my HT hooked up by then...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 16, 2016)

we learned over Christmas that our copy of ROTJ is busted, have to pick up a new one to keep the collection whole. My kids are still freaked out cause they haven't seen the last 45 minutes..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 18, 2016)

LOL!


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 18, 2016)

Unfortunately I have to wait till December to get the 3d version of TFA.

That's one Lego set I wish I'd bought. $400 original msrp, over $2000 now.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 18, 2016)

That's my son &amp; his cousin.  He will build these huge kits, but then in less than 30 seconds the cousin has them all in a pile on the floor.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 18, 2016)

The fancy sets like that get a healthy dose of Krazy Glue when the boys (aka, I) put them together.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 18, 2016)

it almost looks like he did that on purpose...


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 18, 2016)

jeb6294 said:


> The fancy sets like that get a healthy dose of Krazy Glue when the boys (aka, I) put them together.


Not the Kragle!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 18, 2016)

Going to see it again tonight with the wife and kids.  Kids haven't seen it yet.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2016)

Brothers from another mother


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm a little worried that with all of the spinoff Disney is creating they are going to fuck up the Star Wars franchise


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 22, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I'm a little worried that with all of the spinoff Disney is creating they are going to fuck up the Star Wars franchise


Based on the "quality" of the last (3) movies in comparison to the newest one, I'm willing to accept that amount of minimal risk. :thumbs:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 22, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I'm a little worried that with all of the spinoff Disney is creating they are going to fuck up the Star Wars franchise


Just now getting worried about that?  I thought that was the first thing everybody thought when Disney bought the rights from Lucas.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2016)

I think they put a ton of $$ into getting Episode VII right, but something tells me they will skimp on QA/QC on the spinoffs..

To me, what's odd about the prequels, the story is pretty good, the movies are just terrible. What I like to do is read the book versions and then you can sort of erase the terrible casting job..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 22, 2016)

With the prequels, it seriously did help to watch the series in the Machete order (4, 5, 2, 3, then 6).  Skipping the first one altogether helped a bunch too.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 23, 2016)

Ummmm.........


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 23, 2016)

Wrong thread! Wrong thread!! :banhim:



knight1fox3 said:


> View attachment 7835


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 23, 2016)

It's been three months. I think the moratorium can be lifted.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 23, 2016)

FLBuff PE said:


> It's been three months. I think the moratorium can be lifted.


Agreed!  Thank you.  Far too many spoilers already out there.  And even if one isn't a SW fan, what are they doing reading about SW on an engineering forum? :huh:

Besides, if someone hasn't seen the movie yet, then they likely have no idea who the character in the bottom photo even is.  Let alone the events that transpire.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 23, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> what are they doing reading about SW on an engineering forum? :huh:


They could be looking for dating advice?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## MetsFan (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Dleg (Apr 1, 2016)

^ Oh God damn it. 

I've got the Force Awakens Blu-ray in the mail, and my home theater is up and running.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 1, 2016)

They are showing the new star wars movie this weekend at the drive in opening weekend.  along with 10 cloverfield ln


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 7, 2016)

Rogue One.... HELL YEAH


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hell to the ya!!!


----------



## Dleg (Apr 7, 2016)

That looks awesome.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Dleg (Apr 8, 2016)

Yeah but it's Fox News.  The tag line should be followed with "Is it Obama's fault?"


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dleg said:


> Yeah but it's Fox News.  The tag line should be followed with "Is it Obama's fault?"


That's a given. Much as a press release from the administration will inevitably blame Bush.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 11, 2016)

High beams!


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 11, 2016)

Best part of episode 2 was that white jumpsuit she was in.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 12, 2016)

Summer job anyone??  LOL


----------



## Supe (Apr 13, 2016)

CSB for sure.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 13, 2016)

Only if she can do it from her bike.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 13, 2016)

I haven't  bought the new movie on dvd yet


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 13, 2016)

so apparent JJ Abrams wants to re-release Episode IV in theaters...


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 13, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> so apparent JJ Abrams wants to re-release Episode IV...


I thought he already did and just called it Episode VII.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 13, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I thought he already did and just called it Episode VII.


dammits! save those kinds of spoilers for the other thread


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 13, 2016)

sorry


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Dleg (Apr 15, 2016)

Have I mentioned yet how awesome my surround system is?  I watched our bluray of Episode VII last weekend, and let me just say that buying for a concrete house really overprepared me for a now wood-framed house.  Holy shit.  The couch was literally moving from the subwoofer, which I was thinking might not have been big enough at first.  You know,it's only 12 inches with a 1200 watt amp and a 4 inch throw.  But no, I am actually in some fear now that I will damage something by listening that loud again.


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 15, 2016)

I would love to see specs/pics of that setup.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg (Apr 15, 2016)

Well I wouldn't call it a "home theater" because it's just in our living room and must fit in with the other functions of the living room, but here's the basics:

pre-amp: Outlaw Audio model 975 (new - sounds good but HDMI passthrough sucks so I've had to wire stuff direct to TV and send a separate HDMI from the bluray to the preamp))

Amplifier: ATI 1505 (150 W x 5 channels) - more than enough power.

Speakers:  NHT 2.5i towers (run on "large"), matching 3-way center, and some old Advent surrounds that the previous owner left installed on the wall (I am fairly well convinced now that the vast majority of soundtracks don't benefit from larger or more expensive surrounds, or 7.1, etc.)

Subwoofer:  Velodyne HGS-12

For the video side, I have a new Samsung UHD 65 inch TV, and an Oppo bluray player (a few years old now).

It all sounds great - plays loud enough that my ears are ringing after a movie, but no one notices how loud it really is during it because it's not shrill or otherwise unpleasant - it just sounds good.  I'll try to post some pics because our living room looks really nice now, especially with the custom wood blinds I installed last weekend. I really am turning into you people now...


----------



## Supe (Apr 15, 2016)

Pretty respectable rig there, Dleg!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## NJmike PE (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 3, 2016)

I feel sorry for you if you don't get this reference.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 3, 2016)

We ain't found Shit!


----------



## Supe (May 3, 2016)




----------



## snickerd3 (May 3, 2016)

too much swearing to let minisnick watch that movie yet.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 4, 2016)

Happy Star Wars Day!!!

SW + ∞


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 5, 2016)




----------



## MetsFan (May 5, 2016)

^^^ Whoa whoa whoa, where's the spoiler tag?


----------



## roadwreck (May 5, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> ^^^ Whoa whoa whoa, where's the spoiler tag?


Earlier in this thread it was discussed that if you haven't seen it by now then you probably don't care enough about the movie to worry much about spoilers.


----------



## MetsFan (May 5, 2016)

roadwreck said:


> > 15 minutes ago, MetsFan said:
> >
> > ^^^ Whoa whoa whoa, where's the spoiler tag?
> 
> ...


Sorry, should've added the j/k tag.


----------



## MetsFan (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 5, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> > > 15 minutes ago, MetsFan said:^^^ Whoa whoa whoa, where's the spoiler tag?
> >
> >
> > Earlier in this thread it was discussed that if you haven't seen it by now then you probably don't care enough about the movie to worry much about spoilers.
> ...





MetsFan said:


> ^^^ Whoa whoa whoa, where's the spoiler tag?


FYI, spoiler alert.

[emoji41]


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 6, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE (May 9, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


^nice signature


----------



## P-E (May 10, 2016)

finally watched it.  Now I can read the last 19 pages.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 10, 2016)

P-E said:


> finally watched it.  Now I can read the last 19 pages.


:facepalm:


----------



## NJmike PE (May 10, 2016)




----------



## snickerd3 (May 12, 2016)

snickette's ready!  she grabbed all the gear herself.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 12, 2016)

So........much......WIN!

Parenting, you're doing it correctly!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 30, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


>


But who's counting.

I hate tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 4, 2016)

I hate tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes.....yes.......YES!!!  @Flyer_PE


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 13, 2016)

RIP R2-D2.


----------



## goodal (Aug 16, 2016)

Is it just me or does this one look and feel more "realistic" or grittier (sp?) than its predecessors?  BTW, the more I watch episode 7, the less I like it.  Too much plagiarism, lazy writing, plot holes, coincidences, etc.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 16, 2016)

I think your right, it was good in the theaters but it doesn't have that "watch again" quality... To be fair Not many movies do these days, but it does appear to be missing a fluid story line, even the story line of the prequels is more intriguing- even with the bad acting and over reaching CGI


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 8, 2016)

Epic.

View attachment 8926


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 15, 2016)

View attachment 9045


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2016)

so they basically made an entire movie off of one line of EP IV...  but I guess I have always wanted to know what a Bothan Spy looked like?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> so they basically made an entire movie off of one line of EP IV...  but I guess I have always wanted to know what a Bothan Spy looked like?


Wasn't that line from episode 6 regarding the emperor overseeing the final rebuilding phase of the deathstar?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2016)

IDK, I kissed a girl before I was 25 so Im not that big a SW nerd


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm just the right age I guess. They re-released episode 4 in the theatre before empire when I was 5.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 15, 2016)

I know you're not supposed to ask questions like this of a fictional movie, but where do you get enough materials of the right type to build something as big as a moon?  Wouldn't the empire have a serious sourcing issue?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> I know you're not supposed to ask questions like this of a fictional movie, but where do you get enough materials of the right type to build something as big as a moon?  Wouldn't the empire have a serious sourcing issue?


Entire galaxy and light speed travel = no worries


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 15, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 24, 2017)

The official movie title for Episode VIII has been announced!!!  :th_rockon:


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 14, 2017)

Less than one hour till the trailer drops!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 14, 2017)

I hope we get some type of Vader movie (say between episode 3&amp;4) would be better than a Han Solo movie IMO.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 14, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I hope we get some type of Vader movie (say between episode 3&amp;4) would be better than a Han Solo movie IMO.


only if they can get JEJ to do the voice.  So they need to hurry up he isn't getting any younger


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 14, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I hope we get some type of Vader movie (say between episode 3&amp;4) would be better than a Han Solo movie IMO.


Not quite a movie but Rebels has been showing him in action:


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 14, 2017)

Trailer is up!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 14, 2017)

so how is it?  can't view that stuff at work


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 14, 2017)

Looks friggin' awesome! Mets beat me to it!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 14, 2017)

Looks cool!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 14, 2017)

snick - just watch it on your phone!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 14, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> snick - just watch it on your phone!


Surely you must be joking. Have you seen Snick's phone???


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 18, 2017)

I am serious, and don't call me Shirley....


----------



## csb (Apr 18, 2017)

Roger, Roger.


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 18, 2017)

What's your clearance, Clarence?


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 18, 2017)

what's the vector, Victor


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 18, 2017)

I think you are the greatest, but my dad says you don't work hard enough on defense


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2017)

I just want you both to know, we're all counting on you...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 18, 2017)

You ever hang around a gymnasium?


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 18, 2017)

Joey, have you ever been in a... in a Turkish prison?


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## goodal (Apr 20, 2017)

I know I'm behind, but we just saw Rogue One.  We all really liked it.  Unlike episode 7, they really put some thought into the plot.  Mrs Goodal pointed out that, unlike the original episodes, the dialog was very contemporary in places (Blind ninja: "You've got to be kidding me. You know I'm blind right?).  But really I have no complaints.  I liked that they had to kill every body off (other than a few fighter pilots) because they didn't appear in the next (previous?) films rather than have some miraculous rescue.  The Senator chick looked alot like the original.  Was she CG too or did she just age really well?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 20, 2017)

goodal said:


> I know I'm behind, but we just saw Rogue One.  We all really liked it.  Unlike episode 7, they really put some thought into the plot.  Mrs Goodal pointed out that, unlike the original episodes, the dialog was very contemporary in places (Blind ninja: "You've got to be kidding me. You know I'm blind right?).  But really I have no complaints.  I liked that they had to kill every body off (other than a few fighter pilots) because they didn't appear in the next (previous?) films rather than have some miraculous rescue.  The Senator chick looked alot like the original.  Was she CG too or did she just age really well?


She was a new actress who just happens to look like the woman from the 70's. I kinda thought the same thing at first. Just a case of a really good casting director.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 20, 2017)

Agree!  It was a great movie.  And, IMO, was everything The Force Awakens should have been, but wasn't.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 20, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Agree!  It was a great movie.  And, IMO, was everything The Force Awakens should have been, but wasn't.


LOL.

Re-watch the 1st (3) episodes and then get back to me on that review.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 20, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Re-watch the 1st (3) episodes and then get back to me on that review.


Are you saying you liked The Force Awakens better than Rogue One???


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 20, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Are you saying you liked The Force Awakens better than Rogue One???


Yes I am.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 20, 2017)

Ok then.  Can't help you there.  I don't need to re-watch the first three to know I like Rogue One better than Force Awakens, as I have a good portion of the dialogue from them memorized.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 20, 2017)

And you are certainly entitled to your incorrect opinion. I can definitely ascertain your lack of understanding of the Star Wars universe. Move along...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 20, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> And you are certainly entitled to your very correct opinion. I can definitely ascertain your superior understanding of the Star Wars universe. Moving along...


Thank you.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 20, 2017)

Nerd fight, nerd fight!!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 20, 2017)

There's really no fight here, just a difference of opinion. Mine obviously being superior.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 20, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> There's really no fight here, just a difference of opinion. Mine obviously being superior.


Or just plain wrong.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 20, 2017)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/seth-abramson/40-unforgivable-plot-holes-in-star-wars-the-force-awakens_b_8850324.html


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 20, 2017)

LOL....really? The Internet game???

http://movieweb.com/rogue-one-everything-wrong-star-wars/


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 20, 2017)

Kylo Ren is terrible - almost as bad as jar jar and Hayden Christensen combined. It's like they try too hard to come up with a villain. When scary old dude and dude in mask and raspy voice usually work...

I can't say roque one was any better but it wasn't any worse than force awakens - neither of these movies are going to have a lot of "re watch" power...

I.E. they are no empire strikes back


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 20, 2017)

At least Rogue One gave some nice background info on A New Hope. :wacko:


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 20, 2017)

The droid carried the movie and the last 10 minutes really make the movie...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Spoken like a true Star Trek fan.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 21, 2017)

it looks like it's going to be three bannings in three consecutive days


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 21, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> it looks like it's going to be three bannings in three consecutive days


Then he can come back as Ken3.1


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 21, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I.E. they are no empire strikes back


That's an unfair comparison.



Road Guy said:


> The droid carried the movie and the last 10 minutes really make the movie...


This I can agree with.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> it looks like it's going to be three bannings in three consecutive days


What?!?

:vadar:


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 21, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> it looks like it's going to be three bannings in three consecutive days


I read that as bangings and was like "that doesn't sound so bad..."


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 21, 2017)

thekzieg PE said:


> I read that as bangings and was like "that doesn't sound so bad..."


LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 23, 2017)

I haven't seen Rogue One yet.

I have liked all the Star Wars movies (definitely annoying parts from each of them, even the OG 3), but this is also coming from the guy who has liked all of the Transformers movies...


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 25, 2017)

Apparently Star Wars: Episode IX now has a release day. May 24, 2019.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 25, 2017)

[No message]


----------



## Bot-Man (May 25, 2017)

I'll just drop this right here...


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 29, 2017)

Bot-Man said:


> I'll just drop this right here..


Caution sir. If RG accepts your apology, you may be joining captain needa...

:joke:


----------



## Bot-Man (May 29, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Caution sir. If RG accepts your apology, you may be joining captain needa...
> 
> :joke:


I thought it was hilarious because I've actually heard guys at my old job having a similar argument. Personally I like both so I guess I could find it funny without being offended.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 29, 2017)

SNOKE = Sith No One Knew Existed


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 29, 2017)

Bot-Man said:


> I thought it was hilarious because I've actually heard guys at my old job having a similar argument. Personally I like both so I guess I could find it funny without being offended.


Ha ha, mostly just joking while throwing in a movie quote. :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2017)

Ha!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 1, 2017)

This is what Star Wars is all about...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 15, 2017)

The General...





Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## goodal (Jul 21, 2017)

There is no wind in space. Watch  Vadors cape.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 21, 2017)

goodal said:


> There is no wind in space. Watch  Vadors cape.


The wind is generated by the ion-driven HVAC systems which are employed by both the death star and the Victory class star destroyers. As space is a vacuum, if there is ever any type of ventilation relief, drafting at various locations throughout those structures is highly possible.


----------



## goodal (Jul 24, 2017)

glad i asked.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 24, 2017)

Ok, here is some more filler:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 5, 2017)

Proceed with the countdown...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2017)

Wow, so pumped!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2017)

Nice new [email protected] poster too!


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 10, 2017)

I want to watch the trailer, but also don't want anything spoiled.  It's going to be tough, but I'm going to try to go in without watching anything.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2017)

And yes, I already have my pre-screening tickets.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 11, 2017)

I still can't take Adam Driver seriously in that role after knowing him as his character in _Girls_.


----------



## Supe (Oct 12, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I still can't take Adam Driver seriously in that role after knowing him as his character in _Girls_.


This.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2017)

It's hard to take him serious after his role in Star Wars!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 12, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> It's hard to take him serious after his role in Star Wars!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More this.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2017)

I don't think he (Adam Driver) will be remembered for being a great actor, but he is ex military and I do like him as a person far more than your average person in the industry, but there is just something really cheesy about his character - I think SNL nailed it perfectly..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 13, 2017)

That was a pretty hilarious skit...


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 13, 2017)

Watching now....


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 13, 2017)

Haha! That was pretty good.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 13, 2017)

_"I"m 98% sure that Matt is Kylo Ren."_

:lmao:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2017)

This week. It arrives....


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 11, 2017)

Woohoo! Planning to probably go see it next weekend.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 11, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> This week. It arrives....


You're still waiting for results?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Jbone27 PE (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Road Guy (Dec 14, 2017)

well re activate the "secret" star wars forum!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 14, 2017)

ok password to the star wars thread is "star wars"  so do all yer talking points in there - that worked good last time..

I believe once you have put in the password on the regular version of the site it should show up on tapatalk


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 14, 2017)

I've only seen the trailer once, so I'm going into it pretty fresh.  On the downside, I'm not seeing it till Sunday or Monday so I need to stay off the internet this weekend.  I'm hoping Google Now doesn't spoil it though.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 15, 2017)

This is all I'll post here, the movie was fantastic by my standards. A lot of things explained which was nice. Good to see Luke back in action. Bitter sweet to see Leia. I have some questions/speculations but will leave that discussion to the spoiler thread. :thumbs:


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 15, 2017)

Just got my tickets for Monday. Will be trying a 4DX theater so it'll be interesting.

Google Now already tried to spoil the movie... "The Ending of Last Jedi Explained!"


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm thinking about sneaking away at 1:30 today to see if the theater near work is dead or not since all the kids are still in school


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 15, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> Just got my tickets for Monday. Will be trying a 4DX theater so it'll be interesting.


What is 4DX?


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 15, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> What is 4DX?


Moving seats, fog, rain, etc. Kinda like a Disney ride.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 15, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> leggo PE said:
> 
> 
> > What is 4DX?
> ...


Oh, gotcha. I've heard of that, but didn't know what it was called.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2017)

apparently everyone else in this area had the same idea as me


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 15, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> apparently everyone else in this area had the same idea as me [emoji20]


Wow. I thought about it after you mentioned it lol.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2017)

so watching this movie made me go back and look and see what Jake Loyd is up to now, looks like the kid had a pretty hard life, guess being a kid actor is not all its cracked up to be, I hope his parents didn't take all his money..

The below is from Wikipedia but if you search for Jake Loyd it kind of makes you feel bad, sounds like the mob mentality made him feel that he personally ruined the star wars prequels


Personal life[edit]


In 2012 Lloyd explained his retirement in 2011, and it was caused because he suffered bullying at school, and he destroyed all keepsakes of _Star Wars_.[10][11]

On June 17, 2015, Lloyd was arrested for reckless driving, driving without a license, and resisting arrest.[1][12][13][14] He was moved from jail to a psychiatric facility after he was diagnosed with schizophrenia.[15] Lloyd currently resides in California.[_citation _


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 18, 2017)

The mob drove Hayden Christensen to quit acting, too.

I tried to dye my hair purple last week but it came out more burgundy. I'm now glad the purple didn't take because Laura Dern as Admiral Holdo was sooooo unlikeable.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 18, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> because Laura Dern as Admiral Holdo was sooooo unlikeable.


That is, until she did what she did with that ship. Which was pretty GD epic...


----------



## akwooly (Dec 18, 2017)

I thought the new stars wars kinda sucked.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2017)

yeah I am not a Laura Dern fan, only worse female actor they could have used is Helen [SIZE= 8px]c[/SIZE]Hunt

I liked it up until the halfway point (discussed in the spoilers section above)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 18, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> The mob drove Hayden Christensen to quit acting, too.
> 
> I tried to dye my hair purple last week but it came out more burgundy. I'm now glad the purple didn't take because Laura Dern as Admiral Holdo was sooooo unlikeable.


From the looks of the movies, I don't think he ever started acting...


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 18, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> so watching this movie made me go back and look and see what Jake Loyd is up to now, looks like the kid had a pretty hard life, guess being a kid actor is not all its cracked up to be, I hope his parents didn't take all his money..
> 
> The below is from Wikipedia but if you search for Jake Loyd it kind of makes you feel bad, sounds like the mob mentality made him feel that he personally ruined the star wars prequels
> 
> ...


   That's really sad.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2017)

I also feel a little bad for the guy playing "young han solo"  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3778644/  that's surely not going to be an easy task.  Of course I would be willing to try for $20 Million Dollars


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Dec 18, 2017)

txjennah said:


> That's really sad.


Never underestimate the power of the dark side


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 18, 2017)

T minus 1.5 hours till movie time!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2017)

Spoiler - Darth Vader Dies


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 19, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> That is, until she did what she did with that ship. Which was pretty GD epic...


Spoilers!

I liked the movie. The 4D stuff was fun but don't know if I'd do it again. It was awesome for the flying scenes but the rest was a bit annoying. It hits you in the back whenever someone falls over and the smells were all the same and didn't smell anything like what should be on screen. I'll sign into the spoiler thread for discussion.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> Spoilers!


How is that a spoiler when all that was mentioned is she did "something" with a ship? LOL

I've got a few other spoilers for you, there's a lot of people doing things with ships in Star Wars.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 19, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> How is that a spoiler when all that was mentioned is she did "something" with a ship? LOL
> I've got a few other spoilers for you, there's a lot of people doing things with ships in Star Wars. [emoji3]


Well anything was a spoiler for me since I wanted to go in as fresh as possible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">. I only watched the trailer once. 

It sucked last time when you thought Poe was dead, except you knew he wasn't because of the trailer.


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 19, 2017)

So we've got some Fandango gift cards still sitting around so I thought about trying to go see it somewhere.  Worth the extra $$$ and the extra 45 minute drive to go see it at a Dolby IMAX screen in 3D?  The theatre 5 minutes from the house has "BigD"?  Sounds like it might be better than standard, but not quite IMAX.  Ticket is about $4 cheaper too.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 19, 2017)

True Imax is worth it in my opinion.  Regular vs "Liemax" is a tough call, but it is a bigger screen.

 






Some more info: http://lfexaminer.com/20100421Shrinking-IMAX-Screens.htm


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 19, 2017)

I still have never seen a movie in 3D.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 19, 2017)

LOL. "Big D"


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 19, 2017)

they are not like the old school 3d movies (like jaws 3) more like enhanced viewing / graphics. I don't normally care to spend the few extra bucks on it (when taking a herd of 5)


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 27, 2017)

Password to Star Wars forum please...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 27, 2017)

star wars


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 10, 2018)

Awesome!

Mark Hamill Joins Galaxy of Stars on Hollywood Walk of Fame


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Dleg (Apr 9, 2018)

Yeah, that looks promising.

In other news.... I watched The Last Jedi for the second time this weekend, and it didn't hold up well. I am beginning to share some of the same criticisms with the rest of you.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 9, 2018)

It definitely gets worse every time you watch it


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 20, 2018)

Yeah, I'm pretty stoked to see whether or not Solo sucks.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Apr 20, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty stoked to see whether or not Solo sucks.


Yeah can't replace Harrison Ford so I'm not going into looking for that but hopefully it holds up


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 20, 2018)

Jbone27 PE said:


> Yeah can't replace Harrison Ford so I'm not going into looking for that but hopefully it holds up


It's not looking to replace HF. No one could do that. But it is interesting to learn more of the history how Han Solo made a name for himself. :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 20, 2018)

I think I am done with the new franchise - not planning to see any more of them (in the theatres at least).. &amp; I still own a 1980's era AT-AT


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 22, 2018)

We were at the local electronics store over the weekend just browsing and saw The Last Jedi available on blu-ray. I picked it up and asked the wife her thoughts on adding it to the collection. Her response, "meh, I'm kinda done with that franchise."  I can't say I don't disagree with her.

We ended up buying Jumanji instead...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 16, 2018)

https://twitter.com/ComicBook/status/996752024992735232


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 16, 2018)

Please no. Make it stop. Time to put that franchise out to pasture...


----------



## Szar (May 16, 2018)

I was so disappointed with the Last Jedi.

Hell, I'm still pissed the scrapped the expanded universe.


----------



## Dleg (May 16, 2018)

I don't know, I'd go see a Salacious Crumb movie.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 30, 2018)

I watched Solo over the weekend.  Who wants a spoiler?


----------



## Road Guy (May 30, 2018)

Han is Luke's father?


----------



## kevo_55 (May 30, 2018)

Chewie is Luke's Father.

Everyone know's that.


----------



## Dleg (May 30, 2018)

And Han is his mother.

Things get weird in hyperspace.


----------



## Road Guy (May 30, 2018)

my kids said there was some robot love?

I'm going to wait till it comes out on Netflix (like all other terrible movies)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 31, 2018)

So... yes?


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 1, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> So... yes?


No, since I think I'll probably be seeing it sometime this weekend or next week.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 1, 2018)

I grew up on "Star Wars" so I can't not see it, but I will probably wait until it's out on digital so I can watch it at home.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 1, 2018)

I still haven't seen The Force Awakens or The Last Jedi.  I did see Rogue One in the theater because a bunch of family members wanted to last Christmas.  After the meathook abortion that was Episodes 1-3, I decided that I wouldn't pay to see any new Star Wars movies in theaters.  I'm going to wait until Episode 9 comes out for rental and binge watch the new trilogy.  I'm really in no hurry.  I enjoyed Episodes 4-6, but I never really got into the Star Wars hype.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 4, 2018)

Saw the Solo movie. It was a solid meh. I actually didn't mind him as the character, but thought the story was a little mundane.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Jun 4, 2018)

I haven't seen the Solo movie, but I have been underwhelmed by the new movies so far. They paid Lucas $4B for Star Wars, maybe they can pay him another $0.5B to come back and make them better.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 4, 2018)

its really odd and I have said this before, but if you read the books for Episodes 1-3 - they actually read really well and the story comes across very good, its just the movies didn't really make it out all that well - although I did like Clone Wars for the most part.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 5, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Saw the Solo movie. It was a solid meh. I actually didn't mind him as the character, but thought the story was a little mundane.


It did HAVE a story though, which is more than some of the other recent ones can claim.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 5, 2018)

These are my thoughts -

Han Solo - Cant really make a Han Solo movie without Han Solo -

Lando Movie - I mean really who really F'n cares about Lando? From the clips I have seen the new Lando does a better job than the new Soloa actor though..

But here is the movie I would like to see and I think would be a huge sell.

*Vader* - Like WTF was he up to in between EP 3 and EP 4?  The main reason I think Rogue One was a big hit is the last 15 minutes of the movie, it definitely is a good movie, but it picks up some momentum when Vader is involved.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 7, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> *Vader* - Like WTF was he up to in between EP 3 and EP 4?


Hunting down and destroying any remaining Jedi or those training to become Jedi's. And making the Emperor's reign known in all areas of the galaxy. Still, would be cool to see a spin-off story on how all that went down and where they picked back up in Ep IV.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 7, 2018)

&amp; it seemed like at the beginning of IV Vader was sort of in the dog house as compared to when he was the emperors "boy" in EP III


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## goodal (Aug 10, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I think I am done with the new franchise - not planning to see any more of them (in the theatres at least).. &amp; I still own a 1980's era AT-AT


#metoo.  I loved the originals.  Tolerated the 2nd 3, but hate 7 and 8.  I can't help but see the similarities between these and the originals.    Its like they are telling the same story again with better graphics and worse acting.  Put some effort into this guys.  I know they don't have to in order to make a half billion dollars, but it would be nice if they at least tried to veer from what has already been done. That said, Rogue One was pretty darn good.  I waited several months to see 8, havent seen Solo yet and am not even interested in seeing whatever vomit they are going to spew out for 9.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 12, 2018)




----------

